# Tmp Datei



## Sena Yawo (19. Februar 2005)

Wie kann man eine TMPDatei öffnen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Da Du im PS-Forum gefragt hast, nehme ich an, dass Du die von Photoshop erstellten
tmp-Dateien meinst. Diese Dateien sind Temporärdateien, die nach Abschluss einer 
Arbeit nicht mehr gebraucht werden und eigentlich gelöscht sein müssten, wenn alles 
richtig gelaufen ist. Solche "Temp-Dateien" bleiben meistens nach Programmabstürzen zurück.

Öffnen kannst Du im Prinzip mit einem Editor. Stellt sich nur die Frage, warum Du sie öffnen
möchtest - weil Dir, wie oben beschrieben, PS abgestürzt ist und Du die Daten retten willst?

Wenn dies der Fall ist [orakelmodus an], dann schau Dir mal folgenden Link an:

http://www.officerecovery.com/photoshop/

Ansonsten wären noch ein paar Informationen nicht schlecht.

Gruss


----------



## Sena Yawo (20. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Antwort.

Mein Problem ist folgendes:
Nach dem Absturtz von meinem PC habe ich viele Dateien verloren. Einige konnte ich in der Form von TMPDateien gefunden, jedoch nicht lesen können. Die wichtigste ist eine WordDatei, die jetzt auch so erschein (TMPDatei), und die ich dringend brauche. Ist es möglich sie zu öffnen und ein paar Seiten retten?
Damke.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Februar 2005)

Wenn es um eine Word-Datei geht, ist dieser Thread im MS Office-Bereich
sicher besser aufgehoben. /// => verschoben


----------

